# How i make 20k on soccer betting this season with GoBetPro



## fabryscott (May 31, 2014)

Hi guys i would like to write here also how i make 20.000 euro this seasons following the tips of this amazing girl who share her bets for free on facebook page all season long. Believe it or not this is real and you can check yourself, results speaking and so real 800 followers she has righ now there...have a look and join to make some money!





https://www.facebook.com/groups/gobetpro/?fref=nf


----------



## steveharris (Jun 2, 2014)

For real? How about a proof?


----------



## fabryscott (Jun 3, 2014)

please go there and just ask...to the other 800 followers 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/gobetpro/?fref=nf

Today I will announce end of the season!

I will start new season from 1st of june.

So this is results for this season:

August 2013 +1950$
September 2013 +3860$
October 2013 +4200$ 
November 2013 +6220$ 
December 2013 +1354$
January 2014 +1654$
February 2014 +2221$ 
March 2014 +1752$ 
April 2014 +1119$ 
May 2014 +309$

Total 2013/2014 season 24950$ profit


----------

